

Pizza delivered by drone - givan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0if2PM6OBrI

======
nschuett
They did a nice job with the video, but the concept is unrealistic for a few
more years. The drone can't navigate autonomously via GPS through all those
obstacles.

